# bulk food,,best place to buy ??



## keysbottles (Jul 21, 2020)

Hey all, We live in a rural area (NE Arkansas) and the nearest bulk food source for us is Sams Club. We use them for rice, dry beans, sugar, flour etc. and store it in mylar bags in 5 gal buckets. I would like to find a place to buy pasta, oat meal, wheat berries because Sams does not stock those locally. I've looked online and the prices for the product is fair but the shipping is high. How/where do you find these products? thanks Don


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Check out the online LDS food storage store. (Mormans). They sell in case lots of #10 cans and shipping is pretty reasonable. They do not sell in large bags of bulk.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Maybe try picking a company and buy direct from their website??? IDK if it will work, but might be worth a try.

Here is one possible for grains & oatmeal...... https://www.augasonfarms.com/ I don't know about now with covid & supply issues, but my local Walmart did carry some of these items. And as for pastas.....either catch them on sale & buy several or learn to make your own.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It appears that the best place to buy anything is the place that you can get it. 

When it comes to certain things, do you want to shop and shop and shop to save a penny or three? Or do you want to have it when you need it?


----------



## Amelia (Apr 9, 2020)

I have been using Azure Standard (actually just got an order for wheat berries and they have plenty in stock). There’s no shipping cost added, you get your order sent to a drop sight and go pick it up.

Lots of bulk, organic food. We have been happy with them so far. 🙂


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Relook at SAMS again.*

You can upgrade your account there to a Plus account (used to be called a commercial account). To purchase without a current membership is $100. You can also upgrade from a normal account.
Link

You can *order online and have free shipping*. Therefore, it does not matter if your store does not carry the product.

My account was in a business name ("Co-Op Village Foundation"). When I went to purchase recently there was limits on some products. But because it was a business name they waived all limits.
Suggest you put in name of "Johnson Family Diner" perhaps just in case. I am able to pay with personal checks by the way.

If you use your regular name and order online for free home shipment I do not know if they will apply product limits. I doubt they will.

Also be aware that if you order in-store products online you can request they freely be on a pallet that is shrink wrapped. 
They will load it on truck/trailer for you.

As an afterthought, if your store does not list an item at all check a SAMS store in a major city. If they have it listed order it online for home shipment through that store.

Happy hunting!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> *Relook at SAMS again.*
> 
> You can upgrade your account there to a Plus account (used to be called a commercial account). To purchase without a current membership is $100. You can also upgrade from a normal account.
> Link
> ...


I have a business account with Sam's and have had for many years. I still run into limits on some items. The free shipping has come in handy though.

If you have a Winco in your area, they have a whole department of bulk foods. We got one nearby a few years ago that I use when I need something bulk.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Until a few months ago I was ordering cases from the local grocery stores and the Dollar stores. They are not doing that anymore where I am since the virus panic.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> Until a few months ago I was ordering cases from the local grocery stores and the Dollar stores. They are not doing that anymore where I am since the virus panic.


Pretty much the same here. Things I used to by in bulk and cases are dwindling fast.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Inceptor: In my case they thought I was a restaurant as that is what I suggested to the clerk. She got her supervisor to clear limits without a conversation.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> Inceptor: In my case they thought I was a restaurant as that is what I suggested to the clerk. She got her supervisor to clear limits without a conversation.


Wow! Great idea! That wouldn't work for me. I had a part time furniture repair business and that's still the company name on my account.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Check out the online LDS food storage store. (Mormans). They sell in case lots of #10 cans and shipping is pretty reasonable. They do not sell in large bags of bulk.


The thing is Chiefster, LDS is way behind schedule. I finally had to cancel my order because it was running like 3-4 months backordered. Things I'd ordered that they claimed were in stock all of the sudden were back ordered. I used to like LDS, but not these days.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I check out the LDS store occasionally. About 3 weeks ago they had flour in stock and I bought some. A few days later it was all sold out. You must check often to catch items when they are available. That seems to be the new “normal”. Check often to catch things when they become available.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I check out the LDS store occasionally. About 3 weeks ago they had flour in stock and I bought some. A few days later it was all sold out. You must check often to catch items when they are available. That seems to be the new "normal". Check often to catch things when they become available.


Meh, I'd rather buy a 50 lb bag from Costco and package it myself. But that's just me. I got tired of them messing with my checking account. At the end of every month there'd be the LDS charge then suddenly it would disappear a few days later, because the order wasn't filled.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> The thing is Chiefster, LDS is way behind schedule. I finally had to cancel my order because it was running like 3-4 months backordered. Things I'd ordered that they claimed were in stock all of the sudden were back ordered. I used to like LDS, but not these days.





Chiefster23 said:


> I check out the LDS store occasionally. About 3 weeks ago they had flour in stock and I bought some. A few days later it was all sold out. You must check often to catch items when they are available. That seems to be the new "normal". Check often to catch things when they become available.


The Mormons are having the same problem as everyone else. One reason things were always available is because, in many cities, they have stores where you can buy the same items only cheaper. They call them the Home Storage Centers. I found one nearby and started buying there.

https://providentliving.churchofjes...ge/home-storage-center-locations-map?lang=eng

But with the virus, most of the centers are shut down. That means the Mormons have to buy online like everyone else. I can tell you that they are feeling the frustrations too with many items out of stock. Only of few of the local centers are open, but they are very few.

I am fortunate to have a Winco close by that was built just a few years ago. I haven't been there in a while but I've heard they still have a decent stock of bulk items. They only sell a few things in #10 cans and everything else you buy for storage will be packed and sealed by you.

Like y'all, I've had trouble ordering anything. I am now resigned to the fact that about all I'll be able to get is Sam's, Costco or Winco.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Unfortunately, where I live we have no Sams, Cosco, no stores like this at all. We have Walmart and the Giant Eagle chain of grocery stores. So for me it’s either Wally World or mail order.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Unfortunately, where I live we have no Sams, Cosco, no stores like this at all. We have Walmart and the Giant Eagle chain of grocery stores. So for me it's either Wally World or mail order.


Sorry to hear that. I intended to post the link for WinCo's bulk food page figuring you might be able to order from them. Well, the website says that page is unavailable. I guess I'll have to make a trip to my local store soon to see what they have available.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Unfortunately, where I live we have no Sams, Cosco, no stores like this at all. We have Walmart and the Giant Eagle chain of grocery stores. So for me it's either Wally World or mail order.


Walmart has good prices on basic stuff. Rice, beans, bouillon...Ball canning jars. I can usually do pretty well there.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Heads up on Azure Standard: Watch the unit pricing. Sometimes their smaller packaging is priced lower than the larger.


----------

